# Hard Disk makes noise & whistles



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi guys.
I recently got my Samsung 80 GB IDE/PATA (SP0802N) hard disk replaced. I was given a SP0822N instead of my old model no..
I've noticed something odd with this replacement hard disk.
When the computer powers up, while POST the hard disk makes a single click noise. It comes on every POST.
And when I shut off the computer, then also this single click noise comes. On every shutdown, this happens.
Also while normally working in Windows, sometimes a single click noise as well as a mild whistling noise also comes. Not frequently but sometimes.
*This never occurred in my original hard disk (SP0802N) that I had bought.
I also have a Hitachi 40 GB & a Seagate 10 GB **hard disk and **this thing doesn't happen in them.
*Is this normal or a problem?


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

Do u mean some kinda light Whistling noise while the computer operates?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2007)

i have same HDD and i get single click sound while start and shut down. nothing else... do you get the click sound while working or after keeping PC idle for a long time? check you power option if "turn off HDD" is on, if it is then turn it off n let us know if you still get the sound..


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> i have same HDD and i get single click sound while start and shut down. nothing else... do you get the click sound while working or after keeping PC idle for a long time? check you power option if "turn off HDD" is on, if it is then turn it off n let us know if you still get the sound..


Oh that click sound kya? I have that always because i have enabled BIOS to turn off my HDD after 1 min. of Idling.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2007)

ya, i guess he too having same noise.. so check both BIOS and windows power option..


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> ya, i guess he too having same noise.. so check both BIOS and windows power option..


i always keep BIOS HDD off coz. it gives the HDD some relief and increases its life. Also if the comp. hangs and theres noone near it, HDD will be running. Its a complete waste of energy and reduction of HDDs life. BIOS does not hang with Windows.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Do u mean some kinda light Whistling noise while the computer operates?


Yes, that's it. But it ain't frequent & happens rarely. But that *is *a problem. Isn't it?


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2007)

most probably its the fan noise. take i peek inside the cabinet. believe me, my CPU makes noise like a jet engine


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> i have same HDD and i get single click sound while start and shut down. nothing else...


Is your hard disk original one or a replacement? Does this sound come in everyone's hard disk on system startup & shutdown?


			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> do you get the click sound while working or after keeping PC idle for a long time? check you power option if "turn off HDD" is on, if it is then turn it off n let us know if you still get the sound..


The "HDD SMART" setting in BIOS is disabled. I know this setting puts a lot of load on the HDD. Also, this setting doesn't help as it should.
Anyway, back to the topic.
"Turn off hard disks" &  "System Standby" are both set to never.
I have enabled "System Hibernates".
So, the sounds (click, whistle) can't be due to these.
I get the sounds while I'm working.
I also get a click sound when I've logged on to Windows (after bootup process has finished).

*Plz guys. Help.
My warranty is expiring this month end & I need complete info.
*
__________


			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> most probably its the fan noise. take i peek inside the cabinet. believe me, my CPU makes noise like a jet engine


Nope. Not the fan. Never had this noise with my other 2 hard disks or the original Samsung one.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

GOTO CPANEL(CLASSIC MODE)>POWER OPTIONS>CHECK WHETHER OPTION HDD OFF IS NEVER. See scrshot.

*www.freeimageparking.com/files/tz2zj2o1ymzizn13tntu.png

*www.freeimageparking.com/files/ok4zfnumjly2mzmmd1yt.png


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> GOTO CPANEL(CLASSIC MODE)>POWER OPTIONS>CHECK WHETHER OPTION HDD OFF IS NEVER.


Checked. "Turn off hard disks" setting is set to Never.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Checked. "Turn off hard disks" setting is set to Never.


Did you thoroughly check it in the BIOS. Coz i have enabled it in BIOS so i have that click sound everytime.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Did you thoroughly check it in the BIOS. Coz i have enabled it in BIOS so i have that click sound everytime.


My BIOS doesn't have this setting. Besides, I had been using my original HDD for close to 3 years & the mobo for 1.5 years with no sound from HDD. So, problem may be with this replacement HDD.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> My BIOS doesn't have this setting. Besides, I had been using my original HDD for close to 3 years & the mobo for 1.5 years with no sound from HDD. So, problem may be with this replacement HDD.


May be buddy, & what's mobo? Consult your technician or goto the company or test it on ur frnds cmp.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2007)

my HDD is replaced one, about 3 years back.. no problem since then. if you are worried then take your HDD to service center n tell them you have bad sector. they will replace it without checking..


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> my HDD is replaced one, about 3 years back.. no problem since then. if you are worried then take your HDD to service center n tell them you have bad sector. they will replace it without checking..


Without Checking?  Buddy All Data will be lost because they format the whole HDD. Also there are no partitions on it. They delete them.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 13, 2007)

ya they dint check my HDD. same case with my BenQ DVDRW.  i got it replaced. at least u get a replacement. you can always backup the data in DVD. don't forget he has 2 more HDD


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> ya they dint check my HDD. same case with my BenQ DVDRW.  i got it replaced. at least u get a replacement. you can always backup the data in DVD. don't forget he has 2 more HDD


My HDD once suffered a short curcuit problem. I gave it to Seagte, they deleted all partitions


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 14, 2007)

Back to the topic guys, plz.


			
				The Unknown said:
			
		

> May be buddy, & what's mobo? Consult your technician or goto the company or test it on ur frnds cmp.


And "mobo" is short for motherboard. BTW, are u new here?
I think I'll check my HDD at my friend's comp.
Till then, keep posting u'r solutions/suggestions.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 14, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> Back to the topic guys, plz.
> And "mobo" is short for motherboard. BTW, are u new here?
> I think I'll check my HDD at my friend's comp.
> Till then, keep posting u'r solutions/suggestions.


i am not new here. many ppl use m/b instead of mobo. So i got


----------



## g_goyal2000 (May 25, 2008)

Very late to post a reply, but still I will.
The "whistling" hard disk was faulty.
Got it replaced with a brand new one.


----------

